# SS316L Claptons



## MorneW (22/1/16)

Any vendors have stock or going to get?


----------



## Dubz (22/1/16)

MorneW said:


> Any vendors have stock or going to get?


Coils or wire?


----------



## zadiac (22/1/16)

I suppose he means both. Pre coiled and spooled. I'd like to know as well.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## MorneW (22/1/16)

@Dubz wire preferably.


----------



## Dubz (22/1/16)

MorneW said:


> @Dubz wire preferably.


Yeah me too . I'm sure UD is planning it...


----------



## MorneW (22/1/16)

I would prefer spooled but if I can't get that then would also like to know who stocks 32g ss then i will wrap my own.


----------



## zadiac (22/1/16)

I have seen some on ebay, but then you don't know if it's fake or not.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stainless-S...562356?hash=item3aba2c3474:g:V20AAOSwcBhWZnYf


----------

